# LiLash



## FemmeFatale (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi All,

I am thinking about ordering Lilash. I have it in the shopping cart now.

I am completley obsessed with fake lashes. I already have long lashes but want them longer. Has anyone had any expierence with this brand? Is it the best?

I am very interested in hearing positive and negative feedback?

Anything would be appreciated!!! thanks!!


----------



## user79 (Mar 15, 2009)

lollipop26 on Youtube did a great review on Lilash, I also want to try it out! It does take a few months for results to show though.


----------



## FemmeFatale (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_lollipop26 on Youtube did a great review on Lilash, I also want to try it out! It does take a few months for results to show though._

 
Hi MissChievious, I saw that today. Looks fantastic. I really want to try it out, I wanted to see if anyone else had any more expierences with it.

I saw RapidLash today in Duane Reade, I wonder if there is a huge difference? I might have to just spurlge and go for it...


----------



## shyste (Mar 16, 2009)

Check out Ateyaaa's vids on YT...she has been using it for a while now!


----------



## Fataliya (Mar 17, 2009)

I just Googled and found out that LiLash has a glaucoma ingredient in it, so it could have the side effect of changing your eye color??

I thought that had to be a prescription??


----------



## FemmeFatale (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shyste* 

 
_Check out Ateyaaa's vids on YT...she has been using it for a while now!_

 

Thank you! I will.


----------



## FemmeFatale (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fataliya* 

 
_I just Googled and found out that LiLash has a glaucoma ingredient in it, so it could have the side effect of changing your eye color??

I thought that had to be a prescription??_

 
You no longer need a prescription because it has been approved by the FDA I believe. I might be wrong.


----------



## kyoto (Mar 18, 2009)

OMG, I love this stuff, and trust me I'm not an easy customer.  My lashes have always been fine and thin.  When my allergies act up and I rub my eyes I tend to lose a lot of them.  I've been using Lilash for almost two months now, but about 4 weeks in, all my lashes had grown in and were stronger.  When I rub my eyes I don't lose a lot of lashes anymore.  I'm noticing that they're still getting longer, which is great.  This stuff is worth every penny.  Oh and no prescription needed, I purchased it on Ebay.


----------



## FemmeFatale (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kyoto* 

 
_OMG, I love this stuff, and trust me I'm not an easy customer.  My lashes have always been fine and thin.  When my allergies act up and I rub my eyes I tend to lose a lot of them.  I've been using Lilash for almost two months now, but about 4 weeks in, all my lashes had grown in and were stronger.  When I rub my eyes I don't lose a lot of lashes anymore.  I'm noticing that they're still getting longer, which is great.  This stuff is worth every penny.  Oh and no prescription needed, I purchased it on Ebay._

 
Hi Kyoto, thanks for the review 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My eyelashes are pretty long I just want them to be even LONGER!
I am def going to be purchasing this, I cant wait!!

Thanks!


----------



## kyoto (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi, glad to help.  I learned a lot about it before purchasing it by going to a site called Essential Day Spa, Skin Care and Makeup Forum.  The ladies on there discuss all the current lash growth products.  Good Luck and let us know how it works for you.


----------



## Fataliya (Mar 18, 2009)

Ok, is there a lash product available that doesn't have the glaucoma stuff in it? Those side effects scare the shit out of me.


----------



## FemmeFatale (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fataliya* 

 
_Ok, is there a lash product available that doesn't have the glaucoma stuff in it? Those side effects scare the shit out of me._

 
I am not sure about this...do any of you ladies know?
Although so many people have been using this without side effects? 
The only thing that is weird is that I heard it could change the color of your iris? Is this true?


----------

